# Nissan se-r?!?! Kick me in my head now . . .



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

I was walking my dog when I noticed what I thought was dirt build up on the back driverside of my car. Upon closer inspection, it looks like the remains of old adhesive, in the shape of the letters SE R!!!! Now the whole time I've been working on my car, and TONS of online reading, I've been under the impression that I had a nissan sentra. Not an SE R. I'm not too positive, but doesn't this mean I have the SR20DE engine?? Which is good, I know. . but I've crammed SOOOOOOO much for the 1.6 GA16DE. ALL my Favorite pages are for the 1.6.. . . .Kick me in my head please. . . . . Is it time to start all over again this time learning and searching the 1994 sentra SE R with the SR20DE engine???


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

Might want to confirm that the engine itself is the SR20 and just not you hallucinating. Trust me, I have plenty daydreams about having that beautiful engine in my car too.


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

I had to chuckle after reading this thread. What gave you the idea you had a 1.6 in the first place? 

L


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

Wait a minute :jawdrop: 


L


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

K, nm.. . Upon even FURTHER inspection. . without chasing dog. . . .I went out n' seen that it was just what was left of the word sentra . . . with space between the se and r it almost seemed as if it said se r. (sigh) Kill me now. Obvious green mechanic here. . . I don't know how to tell the two engines apart, never needed to look at the sr20de engine so I don't know. Sorry guys. . . .I was going pretty good there for a hot minute. Thought I had a 2.0!


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

If your engine says nissan twin cam 16 valve across the bottom and the engine looks puny, you definitely have a 1.6 liter. The 2.0 has a big NISSAN across the top of the valve cover and twin cam 16 valve on the bottom. And another thing, can't u feel the difference? If the car accelerates from 0-60 in 10 secs. its just a regular sentra. I want an sr20!!


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

I haven't drivin' it at all yet. To be honest.. it's my first standard car. I've driven standards before.. .but this is my first owned standard car. I think it's a 1.6.. . .but that's plenty fine by me. I've seen some of the dyno's of the big boy 1.6s... .


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

SR20DE (1998cc)








GA16DE (1600cc)







[/QUOTE]


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep. . . . ( I've got a 1.6. Hey though. . think of it this way, I did SOOOOOOOOO much studing for the 1.6. . .I'd hate to have to clear brain n' start over with 2.0!!!!! Thanks guys. . . can't believe I couldn't see the rest of sentra. . . . .with the rest of the adhesive crap. . . .(shaking head).


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

Also, NOW that I think about it, the word Sentra is always on the drivers side. The engine series is always on the passenger side, duh....


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

lol, I told ya. . .kick me in my head. . . . .


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

oh well for lucky people like me i got a sr20de LOL yeaahhhhh...but i still can't believe i found my ser on accident...i thought finding a b13ser would be ancient and sacred..LOL..but nope maybe i was lucky...but to bad i got so many problems with the SER like the one of the brake calipers screw are broken and the axle are fuk up...LOL..but i still drive it with pride...but people with hondas always underestimate me BOO HOO...but hey i got VLSD.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

your missing something..... o thats it you need a snail like item bolted to your exhaust manifold and you'll be all set


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

sybergato said:


> Yep. . . . ( I've got a 1.6. Hey though. . think of it this way, I did SOOOOOOOOO much studing for the 1.6. . .I'd hate to have to clear brain n' start over with 2.0!!!!! Thanks guys. . . can't believe I couldn't see the rest of sentra. . . . .with the rest of the adhesive crap. . . .(shaking head).


It's OK, it could have just been sticky from the dealers logo tag


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

i have an NX. a lot of people dont even know what it is.i migh tstart lookin for something else though. cuhz i miss my B13 sentra.. but im also thinking of going RWD.


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

p0keyb13 said:


> i have an NX. a lot of people dont even know what it is.i migh tstart lookin for something else though. cuhz i miss my B13 sentra.. but im also thinking of going RWD.


Get a 510 best of both worlds  

L


----------



## specalk (May 2, 2004)

Brokeser said:


> Get a 510 best of both worlds
> 
> L


id agree

this is the 3rd b13 se-r ive owned and there fun in all but dont sweat having the 1.6, heck i just found out that the 05 srt-4 weights 100 lbs less then the b13 se-r


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

specalk said:


> id agree
> 
> this is the 3rd b13 se-r ive owned and there fun in all but dont sweat having the 1.6, heck i just found out that the 05 srt-4 weights 100 lbs less then the b13 se-r


Yeah, whoever told you that really shouldn't be allowed to speak about things he/she doesn't know. 

B13 curb weight = ~2400 lbs
05 SRT-4 curb wieght = ~2900 lbs

But, of course, everyone knows that heavier really means lighter...


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> oh well for lucky people like me i got a sr20de LOL yeaahhhhh...but i still can't believe i found my ser on accident...i thought finding a b13ser would be ancient and sacred..LOL..but nope maybe i was lucky...but to bad i got so many problems with the SER like the one of the brake calipers screw are broken and the axle are fuk up...LOL..but i still drive it with pride...but people with hondas always underestimate me BOO HOO...but hey i got VLSD.


Saw your post in the sr20forum. You did a great job on taking care of the car (paint still looks good). Props.


----------

